# cvoor, bluewillow, cindybell & others...



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Haven't heard much from you lately, so I assume you're busy and probably doing okay. I'm doing better on the Nexium, but the cost is outrageous, so am not sure I can continue taking it this fall my insurance changes.I have a reflux related question for you. I find that I get a very scratchy throat with phlegm every few days. I do have a lot of post-nasal drip and mild allergies. But this is pretty uncomfortable lately. Could this be caused by reflux? Maybe I'll never know what causes it. Sigh... One would think that the Nexium would take care of this, but I think some of you have said you still had some problems anyway while on reflux meds. I just threw this question out there because the scratchy throat is uncomfortable. Hope you're all doing okay.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I still have problems at times with the post nasal drip, and scratchy throat, and yes, I have allergies, and more sensitive since taking Prilosec. So I know how you feel Madge, hopefully it will get better. I've been busy lately, with company and work, but still chk the board periodically, since this board has been a lifesaver for me.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Cvoor and Madge,Just enjoying the great weather. We all had stomach flu here last week. Only lasted one day,but did not feel too good for a few days after.Doing well on Prilosec. No problems.Enjoy the weather before it changes again!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Cvoor, are you still on the same meds? Sounds as though it's working pretty well for you. I like Nexium (have much less IBs discomfort), but it's so expensive that I doubt I'll be able to take it for long. I'll probably have to go back to Prilosec, and just put up with the gas and constipation. Or maybe I could ask the doc if I can take Nexium one day and Prilosec the next (alternate them). For now, I'm just enjoying not having any medication side effects.Cindybell, I'm so sorry you had stomach flu. Hope you were able to keep the Prilosec down when you were sick, and am glad it's working okay for you. You're right...it's going to get cold again. Tomorrow it's supposed to reach 60 here in WI, but two days later it will be back in the 30's. Sigh...My stress test is on Friday. Hope all will be all right with that. Am finally over most of the fatigue from that viral thing I had for so long. Glad spring is coming!


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Madge, Cvoor, and Cindybell! Glad to hear you all are doing pretty well. I'm fine-- been a bit busy too. Still on Protonix after my insurance finally agreed to pay all but $50 a month for it. That's better than $140 a month!I went back to my gastro doc this morning and she has ordered a gall bladder ultrasound on Friday-- I've been having some back pain and terrible gas and belching, so she thought we'd better check out the ol' GB! If any of you have had experience with gall bladder problems, feel free to pass them along. I am pretty doubtful that the test will show anything, but we shall see.Madge, I want to wish you well on your stress test!! Please do report back and let us know how things go and what you find out. And also for Cvoor and Cindybell-- I hope you all are having some nice milder weather where you are. It is 71 degrees here today-- just like spring and it sure lifts the spirits to have weather like this! Also very nice to see the daffodils starting to bloom out here.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes Madge, I'm still on Prilosec 80 mg a day. I have some side effects from them, but not too bad. They do make me fatigued at times, because they block the absorption of b12, so I take a supplement. I hope the Nexium works out fine for you. Keep us posted.


----------

